# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  التصويت علي أجمل غرفة سفرة في مسابقة البيت بيتك

## boukybouky

[frame="14 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلاً و مرحباً بكم أخواني و أخواتي أعضاء المنتدي

فلنبدأ علي بركة الله المرحلة الثانية من التصويت لمسابقتنا 

البيــــت بيتـــك

التصويت علي أجمل غرفة السفرة

غرفة رقم 1 



 غرفة رقم 2



 غرفة رقم 3



 غرفة رقم 4




 غرفة رقم 5



 غرفة رقم 6



و لا تنسوا التصويت علي أجمل وحدة بلازما و أجمل غرفة معيشة
تمنياتي القلبية بالتوفيق لجميع الفرق المتسابقة

ملحوظة يجب علي كل عضو إضافة مشاركة في الموضوع كي يتم إحتساب صوته في التصويت 

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## Amira

*تم التصويت*

----------


## نشــــوى

تم التصويت ..

----------


## عزة نفس

*تم التصويت*

----------


## أنفـــــال

تم التصويت

----------


## emerald

تم التوصيت 

 :y:

----------


## Masrawya

تم التصويت... :hey:  :hey:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*تم التصويت*

----------


## زهــــراء

::007::  ::007::

----------


## tota_momen

تمت التصويت والحمد الله

----------


## سوما

تم التصويت......والله الموفق من قبل ومن بعد.. :f:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
تم التصويت
*

----------


## زوزو عادل

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن البلد

:: 
مشاركة

----------


## مي مؤمن

كله في السليم تم التصويت

----------


## أم أحمد

بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## اللورد 2005

تم التصويت

----------


## قلب مصر

:king:

----------


## momonoser

تم التصويت

----------


## حنـــــان

كنت محتارة قوي بين الأولى والثالثة 
والاتنين عجبوني جدا... ستايلات مختلفة بس كل واحد فيه حاجة بتريحني
لكن في الآخر اخترت الصورة الثالثة
تسلم الأيادي يا بوكي على الموضوع والمسابقة كلها.

----------


## osha

تم التصويت
على بركة الله

----------


## دعاء ثابت

تم التصوووووووووووووووووووووووووووويت

----------


## loly_h

*تم التصويت*

----------


## ندى الايام

تم التصويييييييييييت

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تم التصويت 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## السلطان 2007

تم التصويت

----------


## بنت شهريار

تم تم تمممممممممممممم

----------


## the_chemist

هيه 
نويتوا علي ايه

عاوز غرفة السفرة دى

ماشي من غير كلام و لا سلام

ياللا رشوة لكم ايس كريم  :Icecream:  :Icecream:

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

تم التصويت والحمد لله

----------


## taro2a1

*تم التصويت، يا لهووووووووي*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
تم التصويت

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

تم التصويت

----------


## ندى الصباح

انا حاسة كدة انى جيت متأخرة ومش فاهمة حاجة 
هوه انا كدة ممكن اشترك فى التصويت ولا راحت عليا خلاص
ممكن يابوكى تعرفينى لان موضوعك جميل جدا وكان نفسى اصوت معاكم للصبح

تحياتى

----------

